# Take a camera



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to have to start carrying a camera when I go into Dallas. Going to the jobsite I see this guy sitting at a bus stop wearing a crown. Then when to the box store to get some supplies and stopped at a light behind one of these trucks that empties septic tanks. Painted on the back of the truck was a sign, "Caution, this vehicle may contain political campaign promises" Then on the way home I see another guy standing on a street corner fully clothed with a hospital gown over the top of his clothes.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

No cellphone camera? For shame man


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> No cellphone camera? For shame man


I hate things electronic. I'm still using a flip phone.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I hate things electronic. I'm still using a flip phone.


It's funny, I was going to comment that you probably had a flip phone!! >:grin:

Some of them will take pictures...


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I hate things electronic. *I'm still using a flip phone.*


I don't mind electronic stuff. At some level I like it a lot. I just am not all that interested in having features in a phone.

But, I also have a flip phone.

Last year I was forced to upgrade my 9 year old flip phone. It was a 2g phone and the system could no longer handle it. I now have a 3g flip phone. It was the free phone. It has a camera.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I used to do consulting work and it was not unheard of one had to leave one's phone at security. so I insisted on a flip phone with no camera. made for no questions . . .

but . . . times roll on, new car would not Bluetooth connect with ancient phone - and I'm surrounded by states that have a special greeting for people they find driving&talking on a hand held. so I got a iPhone. I don't have thousands of apps or games or music or do my email or and and and on it - 

but I must say, having maps and internet access is very convenient time to time - and the camera of course for the odd snap. one of the most neatest things tho is Facetime - it's a video phone ala Skype - real time pictures makes a lot of discussions so much easier.

using it as an 'enhanced phone' vs. miniature computer is the difference, imho. people do become enslaved to their "devices"

it also has a Do Not Disturb mode where I can force any caller other than on my contacts list directly to voicemail. probably not workable for a 'work phone' but handy in not having to deal with the Federal Marshals who are enroute to arrest me on an IRS warrant....


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

TomCT2 said:


> I used to do consulting work and it was not unheard of one had to leave one's phone at security. so I insisted on a flip phone with no camera. made for no questions . . .
> 
> but . . . times roll on, new car would not Bluetooth connect with ancient phone - and I'm surrounded by states that have a special greeting for people they find driving&talking on a hand held. so I got a iPhone. I don't have thousands of apps or games or music or do my email or and and and on it -
> 
> ...


I helped Daughter and Son-in-Law change a shower faucet cartridge over Facetime, me in OK, them in ABQ.

I also helped them resolve some alarm wiring. Looking for the power supply for the alarm panel, and trying to determine the output voltage. Looking around their garage on Facetime I spotted the power adapter plugged into the outlet above the garage door opener. 

It's really cool technology, IMO.

I'm a Tech guy though, I embrace it, if you don't you will be left behind, for some that is just fine.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the neat bit of the iPhone is the historical brutism of Apple - insisting stuff for their platform actually work! as opposed to the wild west of pc developments.

the iPhone is generally intuitive but there are exceptions.... sigh.

btw, there is a Skype app for the iPhone. Facetime requires (?) an iPhone on both ends - Skype is open ended but you need an account (free last time I looked....)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The phone I have is a Pantech 3g. It does have a camera but the resolution is so bad if I had taken a picture of the septic truck you would have a hard time telling it was a truck much less see the sign on the back. Anyway to upload a picture off the phone to my computer it took my son nearly an hour to make it happen. The computer just doesn't like that phone. 

I have one customer offering to give me an Iphone but I haven't given her an answer. I don't know how I could work and carry a phone like that if I could ever figure out how to use it.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Steve Neul said:


> I hate things electronic. I'm still using a flip phone.


Hate to tell ya, a flip phone is still sophisticated electronics.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Hate to tell ya, a flip phone is still sophisticated electronics.


Not the way I use it. Mine is a cordless version of this.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Still is... :nerd2:


----------

